# Remove Water between Tub and Tub Liner?



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

This is just one reason I HATE, LOATH, DESPISE those tub liners. Not only do you have water between the tub and liner, you also have or will have mildew. I dont know how you're going to remove the water short of yanking the liner out. You can give your idea a shot, but I dont think its going to work and even if it does, how are you going to keep the water out of there afterward? Do you know how it got in there in the first place? If so, can you fix it? Hate to be vague....

Did I mention I dont like those liners?


----------



## Timothy_N (May 13, 2009)

I agree... I hate liners as well (although this one actually looks pretty good). I have identified how the water is getting in between the tub and tub liner - the caulk around one side of the soap dish has failed.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Well give your idea a try. I mean whats it gonna hurt, right? I'd use a silicone caulk (which is what should have been used on installation) instead of an acrylic latex. I'd also recaulk the entire tub/liner as there may be water getting in other places too.

Good luck!


----------



## wxviewer (Jun 11, 2009)

*Need help fast!!! Water BTW tub and tub insert!!!*

Yeah, Same problem here. When my wife first purchased her house, the tub was a mess, so she had a company put in a bathtub insert. Well apparently the caulk failed (She tried to replace it herself, the original caulk got nasty) and with this new shower head, the tub insert has gotten quite spongy...AKA water between the tub and insert. We have NO idea what to do about it. I was thinking about trying to remove the drain. Is it an insert? how is it placed on the tub insert and attaches to the original drian pipe if the original tub is still there? Does it just sit inside it? Can I just simply remove the new "Drain" and pull up the tub insert around the drain and let it run into the original drain??? Please any help would be appreciated!!!:help:


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

You're exactly on the right track. First remove the plug/stopper. Some have a knob that unscrews that reveals a screw that goes into the drain, others have a little set screw under the lip of the plug that is a pain to get to, but needs to be done. After you have removed the plug/stopper, use a 'castle' wrench to remove the drain. It actually threads through the liner, through the tub, through a gasket and into the drain shoe below. Now you can carefully pull up on the liner (I say carefully because this is the thinnest part of the liner). A strong metal coat hanger bent in an 'L' or 'J' will work well. Also standing in the tub and 'walking' out the water will help. After you have removed as much water as possible, while pulling up on the liner have a helper shoot some silicone caulking under the liner. Replace the drain and stopper using fresh plumber's putty (about $1.50 for a little container) and make sure it tightens fully. Fill the tub with straight hot water and let it sit overnight. 
This process MAY work, but also may not, because often when water has invaded the liner for a long period of time it destroys the tape that holds the bottom of the liner to the tub. Often the liner fails because the tub was previously painted and the tape is now only adhered to the failed paint and can not be repaired without taking the liner out which almost always requires a new liner. 
Can you contact the previous owner? Often the liner has a lifetime warranty that is transferrable. Worth a phone call.
Good luck and feel free to ask more Qs if needed.
Brett


----------

